# sotaque duma "tia de Cascais"



## eckertBR

para os brasileiros.... 

será eu o ignorante? Pois tenho um pouco de dificuldade para entender um português falando, não sei se isso acontece apenas comigo mas acho que eles, os portugueses, nos entendem melhor do que nós os entendemos. A uma semana atrás, tive a oportunidade de conversar com um português (tio de um amigo), e foi um pouco F**A entender o que ele estava falando. Mas acho que foi em cerca de 30 minutos (mais ou menos), para me adaptar com o sotaque dele.

para os portugueses....

vocês portugueses têm essa dificultade em entender o nosso português? É claro que eu creio que para conversar com um favelado analfabeto até mesmo EU teria sérias dificuldades! Outra coisa, o português de vocês possue erros gramaticais graves na linguagem coloquial como o nosso? 

Desculpe-me se há algum outro tópico parecido com este! Mas sou preguiçoso!


----------



## Alandria

Não minto, ainda tenho bastante, mas é só uma questão de educar o ouvido.

Mas a maior dificuldade do brasileiro entender o português é porque eles "comem" vogais, fora que eles têm umas 3 vogais a mais que nós.


----------



## kurumin

Tenho uma tv lusitana aqui em casa, mas não assisto porque cansa muito os ouvidos  Infelizmente, entendo muito melhor espanhóis falando (nunca estudei o idioma) ou italianos falando (estudei por um ano)...


----------



## MOC

Eu penso que não tenho qualquer dificuldade em entender brasileiros de qualquer região, pelo menos que tenha conhecimento. 
Quando vi o filme "Cidade de Deus", custou-me entender algumas palavras de alguns personagens durante uns 10 minutos, mas depois de me habituar ao sotaque já não tinha qualquer problema. 
Ainda não tive dificuldade em entender qualquer outro brasileiro que ouça na tv, ou os meus amigos brasileiros que vivem em Portugal.
Tenho mais dificuldade em entender alguns sotaques de Portugal do que qualquer do Brasil.

Acho normal que o brasileiro tenha dificuldades em entender português de portugal (o sotaque) porque os estrangeiros têm sempre maior facilidade em aprender o português do Brasil. 
Quando estive na Finlândia, estive com um finlândes que viveu algum tempo (1 ano talvez) no Brasil e falava português do Brasil e dizia que não tinha tido grandes problemas em aprender português mas ao ouvir-me falar e à minha namorada, disse que se tivesse estado em Portugal ia achar mais difícil.

Há muitos portugueses que dão muitos erros gramaticais em linguagem falada coloquialmente (e não só). Eu pessoalmente acho que não dou muitos, mas sei que dou alguns porque inconscientemente (e porque falo bastante rápido) retiro palavras que caso não estejam na frase, não impeçam a pessoa de perceber o que quero dizer. ex: Faço anos 24 de Agosto.

Por fim, a última pergunta é a mais subjectiva de todas. É óbvio que depende do gosto de cada um, mas pessoalmente adoro o sotaque de quase todos os brasileiros que ouvi. Apesar que o "r" enrolado que parece ser característico das pessoas do interior de são paulo me faz um bocado de confusão (peço desculpa a quem fala assim). De resto adoro o sotaque, e não mudava nada mesmo.


----------



## Macunaíma

Poxa Kurumin, dizer que o sotaque português "cansa os ouvidos" não foi muito simpático! 

Eu percebo que há diferentes sotaques portugueses, mas eu não sei diferenciá-los. O único com que tenho contato é o da esposa de um primo, Alexandra, que é de Coimbra, mas passou grande parte da vida em Lisboa e hoje mora em Juiz de Fora, aqui em Minas Gerais. O sotaque dela é encantador, lindo mesmo. Quando falado por pessoas que têm uma boa dicção, que não engolem tanto as vogais, eu acho muito bonito. Eu queria saber de que partes de Portugal são os sotaques dos atores que participam de uma novela da Band atualmente no ar. São uns oito atores a atrizes portugueses ( eu tentei agradar à Lusitania, mas não estou certo da concordância aqui ). Todos têm sotaques muito bonitos, principalmente uma que faz o papel de uma duquesa falida. Eu particularmente não tenho dificuldade em entender nenhum sotaque, nem os africanos. Acho que tenho um bom ouvido 

Abraços


----------



## Outsider

eckertBR said:


> para os portugueses....
> 
> vocês portugueses têm essa dificultade em entender o nosso português?


Se fizer essa pergunta a um português, ele provavelmente vai responder que sim não. Mas o que muita gente aqui não se apercebe é que nós só estamos habituados ao português das novelas da Globo. Leve-nos para o interior rural ou para uma favela urbana, e aposto que o caso muda de figura.



eckertBR said:


> É claro que eu creio que para conversar com um favelado analfabeto até mesmo EU teria sérias dificuldades!


Exacto. Existe variação linguística a todos os níveis. Não é só de um lado do Atlântico para o outro.



eckertBR said:


> Outra coisa, o português de vocês poss*ui* erros gramaticais graves na linguagem coloquial como o nosso?


Claro, só que são outros erros. A única diferença apreciável, parece-me, é que algumas variedades _muito_ coloquiais do português do Brasil practicamente eliminaram a conjugação verbal (eu gosto / você/ele/nós/vocês/eles gosta). Isto não é habitual ouvir em Portugal. 

Mas nós temos outros vícios de linguagem, que os brasileiros não cometem, como por exemplo misturar o tratamento por "vocês" (3.ª pessoa) com o possessivo "vosso" e o pronome objectivo "vos" (2.ª  pessoa).


----------



## MOC

Não estou a ver que novela é essa, mas vou procurar saber para ajudar.

Quanto ao sotaque da região de Coimbra é, na minha opinião, o mais fácil de entender em Portugal, porque não se adicionam vogais (característico do norte) nem se retiram vogais (característico do sul).

EDIT: Macunaíma, qual é o nome da novela mesmo? Esqueci-me de perguntar.


----------



## Alandria

Outsider said:


> Claro, só que são outros erros. A única diferença apreciável, parece-me, é que algumas variedades _muito_ coloquiais do português do Brasil practicamente eliminaram a conjugação verbal (eu gosto / você/ele/nós/vocês/eles gosta). Isto não é habitual ouvir em Portugal.
> 
> Mas nós temos outros vícios de linguagem, que os brasileiros não cometem, como por exemplo misturar o tratamento por "vocês" (3.ª pessoa) com o possessivo "vosso" e o pronome objectivo "vos" (2.ª  pessoa).



Bem, só pessoas de baixa instrução falam assim, pelo menos na realidade linguística do meu estado. No meu estado, as pessoas "zoam" (gozar em portugal) muito dos que falam assim.


----------



## kurumin

_Eles gosta_ é mais marcado que_ Os menino gostam_
e por isso é evitado.

_Os menino gostam_ é tolerado, mesmo entre pessoas ''cultas''
em um ambiente muito familar [em umas regiões, faz
parte do dialeto paulistano]Minha amiga é paulista, formada (pós!)e fala OS MENINO, AS COISA numa boa


----------



## Outsider

Fica bem mais fácil para os estrangeiros assim...


----------



## Macunaíma

Outsider said:


> Se fizer essa pergunta a um português, ele provavelmente vai responder que sim. Mas o que muita gente aqui não se apercebe é que nós só estamos habituados ao português das novelas da Globo. Leve-nos para *o interior rural ou para uma favela urbana*, e aposto que o caso muda de figura.


 
Outsider, a maioria dos imigrantes brasileiros que vivem em Portugal vêm de contextos como esses aí que você citou, é só tirar suas conclusões por eles.



MOC said:


> EDIT: Macunaíma, qual é o nome da novela mesmo? Esqueci-me de perguntar.


 
Se chama "Paixões Proibidas" . Super cafona, eu sei.




kurumin said:


> _Eles gosta_ é mais marcado que_ Os menino gostam_
> e por isso é evitado.
> 
> *Os menino gostam é tolerado, mesmo entre pessoas ''cultas''*
> em um ambiente muito familar [em umas regiões, faz
> parte do dialeto paulistano]Minha amiga é paulista,* formada (pós!) *e fala OS MENINO, AS COISA numa boa


 
O que é que é isso, minha gente! Vamos devagar com as generalizações! Isso não é, não pode ser tolerado em lugar nenhum, ou então eu é que vivo em uma realidade paralela, numa outra dimensão do espaço. Isso não é "marcado", isso é um escândalo! Tudo bem que um camponês analfabeto fale assim, mas alguém que freqüentou os bancos escolares _*escolher*_ falar assim é um absurdo! Isso aí já extrapolou o âmbito onde pode ser considerado um "registro", já está descontextualizado e figura um erro puro e simples. Erro sim, porque não existe contexto em que seja aceitável alguém pós-graduado falar assim.

Outro dia eu vi o Fernando Henrique Cardoso (cultíssimo) falar em uma entrevista "_eu reconheci ele_". Até aí tudo bem, isso já é aceitável (na fala), mas não sejamos condescendentes ao extremo de admitir erros de concordância primários ou hipócritas de imaginar que isso é democrático. Uma coisas dessas imediatamente lança quem fala na categoria dos ignorantes aos olhos de qualquer um. Vai dizer que não é?

P.S. : Obrigado por ter me ensinado a usar os_ multi-quotes_, Vanda!


----------



## Outsider

Macunaíma said:


> Outsider, a maioria dos imigrantes brasileiros que vivem em Portugal vêm de contextos como esses aí que você citou, é só tirar suas conclusões por eles.


Mas, por serem imigrantes, com certeza que fazem um esforço maior para falarem de um jeito que a gente entenda.


----------



## Alandria

Ouvi falar que a maioria dos brasileiros em Portugal são do nordeste brasileiro. Talvez por isso vocês achem a nossa fala tão "aberta". A fala de um nordestino é considerada muito aberta até mesmo no Brasil.


----------



## Macunaíma

Pelo contrário, os portugueses acham nossa fala em geral mais fechada que a deles.


----------



## Outsider

Não, acho que as nossas impressões da fala brasileira vêm mais das telenovelas.


----------



## Macunaíma

Então não é muito distorcida. A média é aquela mesma.


----------



## AGATHA2

Macunaíma said:


> Até aí tudo bem, isso já é aceitável (na fala), mas não sejamos condescendentes ao extremo de admitir erros de concordância primários ou hipócritas de imaginar que isso é democrático.


 
OOOOOOHHHHHH Macunaima ! Hoje concordo con voce de tudo coracao !!!!


----------



## kurumin

Outsider said:


> Não, acho que as nossas impressões da fala brasileira vêm mais das telenovelas.


Mas, a língua das telenovelas é muito pobre.
1000 palavras do português básico e muita gíria carioca.  
poucas frases feitas, poucos provérbios, poucos regionalismos não-carioca.


----------



## kurumin

AGATHA2 said:


> OOOOOOHHHHHH Macunaima ! Hoje concordo con voce de tudo coracao !!!!


 
Fernão Lopes escrevia VI ELE em vez de VI-O.
Então, não pode se considerar um erro, mas um arcaismo sobrevivente 
É como GOTTEN (em vez de GOT) inglês 

As formas antigas deixaram de ser usadas na ex-metrópole, e automaticamente
a mesma ex-metrópole passou a considerar elas erradas...Coisa feia hein.

A gramática de Cunha e Cintra considera isso ''uso familiar e vulgar''.
Acho mais vulgar falar VI-O Nós nunca falamos assim.


----------



## MOC

Fechada? O que eu gosto na pronúncia brasileira é mesmo ser aberta. Considero a pronúncia portuguesa mais fechada que a brasileira, que a espanhola, que a italiana, etc... (Eu sei que nos últimos estou a falar de outro idioma).

Também acho que o sotaque que em geral, é tido em Portugal como "brasileiro" seja o das telenovelas, mas mesmo ouvindo a falar os brasileiros que cá vivem não acho nada difícil entender. E não estou a dizer quando falam comigo, porque nessas situações talvez fizessem um esforço por se fazer entender melhor, mas mesmo quando falam com outros brasileiros é fácil entender.

Apesar de ainda não ter ido ao Brasil na vida (o que vai mudar este ano ) tenho bastantes conhecidos e mesmo amigos que são brasileiros que mantém sempre o sotaque (apesar de começarem a usar alguma da nossa gíria) e nunca senti problemas em entender o que por eles é dito.
O meu pai esteve no ano passado (ou no anterior  ) no Brasil e diz que não sentiu qualquer dificuldade em entender nada. Ele esteve no nordeste.


----------



## Outsider

kurumin said:


> Fernão Lopes escrevia VI ELE em vez de VI-O.


A sério?! Onde?


----------



## MOC

Macunaíma, tal como suspeitava são quase todos de Lisboa. O sotaque que ouve é o da zona de Lisboa.

Já agora, estava a tentar ver se descobria qual a personagem em particular? Essa duquesa terá nome? 

EDIT: Se for quem estou a pensar, estive a ouvi-la no youtube e não tem sotaque acentuado. Pelo menos a mim não me parece.


----------



## eckertBR

tem um programa chamado "a revolta dos pastéis de nata", é um programa de tv português. Têm alguns vídeos no youtube, e com eles da pra treinar um pouco o ouvido pra entender o sotaque europeu... Inclusive, tem um vídeo de um português imitando o sotaque brasileiro, e o cara é bom! (Acho que era wanderley, procurem por pastéis de nata no youtube)... Enfim.... Só isso pra falar (escrever)...


----------



## MOC

Não sei se é so de mim, mas não consigo achar piada nenhuma a esse programa. Mas pior que o programa são os comentários abaixo, regionalistas e racistas ao máximo.


----------



## eckertBR

> Não sei se é so de mim, mas não consigo achar piada nenhuma a esse programa. Mas pior que o programa são os comentários abaixo, regionalistas e racistas ao máximo.


 
Pois é cara. Mas mesmo assim, este programa é muito bom pra quem (como eu), quer aprender mais sobre o português europeu, e é claro, entende-lo melhor. Não que eu seje um paga pau de português europeu, mas quando vejo uma "rapariga" portuguesa falando, ui! Me dá até desejos (...) dexa pra lá! Já puz minha opinião em alta !


----------



## kurumin

Tentei assistir ''a revolta dos pastéis de nata''


mas não dá para sacar.


Parece que os portugueses não pronunciam o's finais: _tabaco_ me soa como têbák  Muito difícil mesmo.


----------



## MOC

O único lugar em Portugal onde é possivel (e não será sempre) ouvir têbák é na Madeira. Outro sítio onde se pronunciará sem o "o" final (ou com o "o" meio apagado) é no Algarve onde será tâbák. Na grande maioria do restante Portugal (excepto dialectos muito localizados) será tâbácu. O facto de o "a" não ser sempre "á", não significa que ele não esteja lá.

EDIT: E neste caso, já ouvi e ouço perfeitamente "tâbácu".


----------



## Alandria

Normalmente os A's átonos *pretônicos* soam abertos na maioria dos falares brasileiros, mas existem partes do sul do Brasil onde eles podem soar fechados (também já ouvi mineiros de belo horizonte a fazerem a pronúncia fechada do "a" pretônico em algumas palavras, fora que não costumam usar o i de apoio).

Em contraste a isso, as vogais "E" e "O" pretônicos soam fechadas na maior parte do Brasil, com exceção do nordeste (daí porque achamos os sotaques nordestinos abertos demais). Aliás, já ouvi portugueses abrindo a pretônica em palavras que eu fecharia, eu não falo "óci'ãnw/óci'ânw" (pronúncia nordestina e portuguesa respectivamente) ,mas "oce'ãnw/oce'@nw" (pronúncias do centro-sul do Brasil, a pronúncia SEM NASALIZAÇÃO DA VOGAL "A" CORRESPONDE AO DA CIDADE DE SÃO PAULO).


----------



## Macunaíma

kurumin said:


> Fernão Lopes escrevia VI ELE em vez de VI-O.
> Então, não pode se considerar um erro, mas um arcaismo sobrevivente


 
Os nossos Bandeirantes podem ser considerados tudo, menos homens educados. Dizem de Fernão Dias Paes Leme que parecia um caboclo no modo de se vestir e de falar. Aliás, ele falava Guarani como primeira língua, e não português. O mesmo pode se dizer de Borba Gato e dos bandeirantes paulistas todos. Talvez os nordestinos, como Bernardo Vieira de Melo, fossem, esses sim, homens do tipo fidalgo da época.



MOC said:


> Fechada? O que eu gosto na pronúncia brasileira é mesmo ser aberta.


 
Eu não entendo os jargões dos lingüistas, mas eu chamo de "aberta" a forma como vocês pronunciam _irmáos_, _Rio de Janéiro_, etc.



eckertBR said:


> Inclusive, tem um vídeo de um português imitando o sotaque brasileiro, e o cara é bom!


 
Tem uma atriz portuguesa chamada Maria João que morou uns tempos no Rio de Janeiro. Uma vez eu a vi na TV imitando uma reporter com sotaque brasileiro perfeito. Eu jamais teria imaginado que ela não era brasileira. Um ator brasileiro, Sérgio Viotti, fez papel de um português uma vez em uma novela e disse que, quando esteve em portugal, as pessoas se espantavam ao descobrir que ele não era português.

Errata: _Troquei os personagens históricos. Depois de uma suspeita, percebi que você estava falando de outro Fernão Lopes. Mas deixo o post lá, até para ilustrar do que é capaz um post precipitado. Além do mais, as informações sobre os bandeirantes são interessantes..._


----------



## Outsider

MOC said:


> O único lugar em Portugal onde é possivel (e não será sempre) ouvir têbák é na Madeira. Outro sítio onde se pronunciará sem o "o" final (ou com o "o" meio apagado) é no Algarve onde será tâbák. Na grande maioria do restante Portugal (excepto dialectos muito localizados) será tâbácu. O facto de o "a" não ser sempre "á", não significa que ele não esteja lá.
> 
> EDIT: E neste caso, já ouvi e ouço perfeitamente "tâbácu".


Acho que os brasileiros têm alguma razão nisto. Muitos portugueses pronunciam o "u" final átono de uma forma bastante atenuada. Não sei qual é o termo fonético (surdo?), mas essa vogal quase que se funde com a consoante que a precede.


----------



## Outsider

Macunaíma said:


> Eu não entendo os jargões dos lingüistas, mas eu chamo de "aberta" a forma como vocês pronunciam _irmáos_, _Rio de Janéiro_, etc.


Foneticamente, diz-se que o nosso "ã" é um pouco mais fechado que o de vocês.

Quanto ao "ei", provavelmente refere-se à pronúncia lisboeta deste ditongo (também existente em outras regiões de Portugal), que é "âi". A primeira vogal é central, em vez de ser anterior. Mas no norte de Portugal ainda há muita gente que pronuncia "êi" como os brasileiros.


----------



## MOC

Outsider, em relação à questão do desaparecimento do "u" final em algumas palavras só o imagino nos casos em que a palavra não seja final da frase, e a palavra seguinte comece por vogal. Aí sim, o "o" final desaparece da palavra. Mas o único sítio onde sei que não se dizem de todo as vogais finais é o Algarve, excepção feita aos "e" finais não acentuados que não conheço muita gente que os diga, embora possa garantir que no Minho muita gente os diz.
Pessoalmente, não os digo. O mais certo é eu dizer [dis] quando quero dizer "disse" só para dar um exemplo.

Quanto à palavra irmãos, leio "ã", possivelmente "â", mas realmente nesse caso conheço muito boa gente no norte que diga "irmáu~s".

Por fim é a primeira vez que ouço dizer que alguém em Portugal diga "Janéiro". Essa é novidade pra mim.


----------



## Outsider

MOC said:


> Outsider, em relação à questão do desaparecimento do "u" final em algumas palavras só o imagino nos casos em que a palavra não seja final da frase, e a palavra seguinte comece por vogal. Aí sim, o "o" final desaparece da palavra.


Repare que eu não disse que desaparece _por completo_. Há coisas muito estranhas na fonética. Sons que só são meio-articulados, que se fundem uns com os outros. Suspeito que deve ser algo do género.



MOC said:


> Por fim é a primeira vez que ouço dizer que alguém em Portugal diga "Janéiro". Essa é novidade pra mim.


Janéiro, não; Janêiro.


----------



## MOC

Quanto a "Janéiro" estava a referir-me ao post de Macunaíma. 
Mesmo "Janêiro" acho que só se diz a sul de coimbra. Eu até costumo dizer (a brincar, não me levem a mal uns e outros) que a sul de Coimbra se usa a tinta das vogais que se rouba para fazer acentos circunflexos, e a norte se usa a tinta dos "til" para acrescentar vogais.


----------



## Outsider

Segundo o sítio do Instituto Camões, é no norte que se encontra a pronúncia "Janêiro". No Alentejo, claro, é "Janêro", mas em Lisboa é "Janâiro". 
"Janéiro", penso que é uma tentativa de representar a pronúncia lisboeta.


----------



## MOC

Segundo o sítio do Instituto de Camões em Vila Praia de Âncora fala-se dialecto baixo-minho duriês. Pergunte a qualquer pessoa que viva no Douro Litoral ou baixo Minho se não nota diferença entre o seu sotaque e o de alguém que viva em Vila Praia de Âncora que tem um sotaque nitidamente de alto minho.

De qualquer forma, o sítio para onde esse _link _me levou mostra que na zona sul "leite" é dito com acento circunflexo, e a norte já não é. O mesmo se passa com a palavra "mouco".

Página errada?


----------



## Outsider

Mas, MOC, o "acento circunflexo" (isto é, o fechamento da vogal, em termos fonéticos) é opcional, porque a pronúncia original do ditongo "ei" é com "ê", como falam os brasileiros e os galegos. Não é com "â", como os lisboetas... 

Qual é a diferença?... Diga as duas palavras em baixo:

senha
sanha

(Sim, "sanha" existe. É uma palavra antiga que quer dizer "ira".) Notou alguma diferença? Se não notou, provavelmente pronuncia os és à lisboeta (como eu). Mas originalmente _havia_ uma diferença. É por isso que se escrevem de maneira diferente! E os brasileiros não as pronunciam da mesma maneira.

Claro que estes mapas são simplificações. Além disso, parece-me que estão um pouco desactualizados. Já não imagino ninguém a dizer "tchapéu" hoje em dia.


----------



## MOC

Outsider said:


> Claro que estes mapas são simplificações. Além disso, parece-me que estão um pouco desactualizados. Já não imagino ninguém a dizer "tchapéu" hoje em dia.




Se pensa assim não fique muito surpreendido se um dia se perder pelo litoral norte, e perguntar onde está a um local e este lhe responder "Équi sám és Cátxines".


----------



## Outsider

Interessante! Eu nunca ouvi ninguém falar assim. Nunca fui muito às terras do Minho e Trás-os-Montes.


----------



## Alandria

MOC said:


> Quanto à palavra irmãos, leio "ã", possivelmente "â", mas realmente nesse



Vivendo e aprendendo, os paulistanos e alguns sulistas do Brasil também não nasalizam a vogal "a", fazendo com que achemos a pronúncia deles meio com nariz "entupido" (sem ofensas). 

Eles falam "orte'lâ", em vez de "ohte'lã" (minha pronúncia). Mas isso é no português coloquial deles, porque quando precisam fazer teatro ou radio, eles aprendem a nasalizar essas vogais.

Eu sempre me baseei que essa falta de nasalização em algumas vogais dos paulistanos possa estar relacionado com a influência italiana na cidade, mas posso estar enganada.


----------



## MOC

O exemplo que eu dei será provavelmente considerado pelos estudiosos do assunto, como um sub-dialecto de qualquer coisa. 
Caxinas é um lugar de Vila do Conde antes de chegar à Póvoa de Varzim (para quem vem no sentido Sul-Norte). 
Em Vila do Conde e Póvoa de Varzim o sotaque é, aí sim, o chamado Baixo-Minho Duriês. Caxinas tem na minha opinião um sotaque próprio assim como Castelo de Vide tem, existindo obviamente pessoas com sotaque mais cerrado que outras.

Eu usei este exemplo anteriormente mais como brincadeira, porque também não sei se se usará o "tch" em contextos mais abrangentes, e não tão localizados como é este caso.

Também não vou muito para Trás-os-Montes. Ao fim das primeiras 200 curvas uma pessoa farta-se e apercebe-se que ainda só andou 2 quilómetros.


----------



## MOC

Alandria said:


> Vivendo e aprendendo, os paulistanos e alguns sulistas do Brasil também não nasalizam a vogal "a", fazendo com que achemos a pronúncia deles meio com nariz "entupido" (sem ofensas).
> 
> Eles falam "orte'lâ", em vez de "ohte'lã" (minha pronúncia). Mas isso é no português coloquial deles, porque quando precisam fazer teatro ou radio, eles aprendem a nasalizar essas vogais.
> 
> Eu sempre me baseei que essa falta de nasalização em algumas vogais dos paulistanos possa estar relacionado com a influência italiana na cidade, mas posso estar enganada.



Alandria, estive aqui a testar as minhas cordas vocais para a palavra ortelã, e acho que tanto me sai "ort'lâ" como "ort'lã" mas o segundo caso acho que será mais comum.
Como já disse anteriormente, o "e" no meu vocabulário, não sai muito à rua.


----------



## kurumin

Outsider said:


> Mas, MOC, o "acento circunflexo" (isto é, o fechamento da vogal, em termos fonéticos) é opcional, porque a pronúncia original do ditongo "ei" é com "ê", como falam os brasileiros e os galegos. Não é com "â", como os lisboetas...
> 
> Qual é a diferença?... Diga as duas palavras em baixo:
> 
> senha
> sanha
> 
> (Sim, "sanha" existe. É uma palavra antiga que quer dizer "ira".) Notou alguma diferença? Se não notou, provavelmente pronuncia os és à lisboeta (como eu). Mas originalmente _havia_ uma diferença. É por isso que se escrevem de maneira diferente! E os brasileiros não as pronunciam da mesma maneira.
> 
> Claro que estes mapas são simplificações. Além disso, parece-me que estão um pouco desactualizados. Já não imagino ninguém a dizer "tchapéu" hoje em dia.


Os próprios portugueses do Norte de Portugal admitem ter dificuldades...porque muitas vezes não entendem se os lisboetas querem dizer
SEI ou SAI! Uns lisboetas abrem muito â em SEI [sâi], usam uma vogal entre â e á...


----------



## Alandria

kurumin said:


> Os próprios portugueses do Norte de Portugal admitem ter dificuldades...porque muitas vezes não entendem se os lisboetas querem dizer
> SEI ou SAI! Uns lisboetas abrem muito â em SEI [sâi], usam uma vogal entre â e á...



Será que os lisboetas distinguem " seis minerais " de " sais mineirais "?


----------



## Outsider

kurumin said:


> Os próprios portugueses do Norte de Portugal admitem ter dificuldades...porque muitas vezes não entendem se os lisboetas querem dizer
> SEI ou SAI! Uns lisboetas abrem muito â em SEI [sâi], usam uma vogal entre â e á...


Agora está a inventar. O "á" e o "â" são completamente diferentes. 

A propósito, o "â" lisboeta não fica entre o "â" (brasileiro) e o "á". O "â" brasileiro é que fica entre o "â" lisboeta e o "á". 



Alandria said:


> Será que os lisboetas distinguem " seis minerais " de " sais mineirais "?


Claro!


----------



## kurumin

Outsider said:


> Agora está a inventar. O "á" e o "â" são completamente diferentes.


 
MAS e MAIS, PAZ e PAIS também são completamente diferentes em Salvador

mas [mais]
mais [majs]
paz [pais]
pais [pajs]

mas para todo mundo soa tudo igual  porque nem o ouvido de morcego conseguiria distinguir [ai] monossiláblico de [aj]


----------



## MOC

kurumin, mas agora está a exagerar. Eu não sou de Lisboa e distingo perfeitamente um "ê" de um "é" dito por um lisboeta, assim como distingo um "á" de um "â".

Não é preciso ter um ouvido minimamente apurado para isso. Basta apenas não se ser surdo.

"Sai" e "sei" são completamente diferentes. Nunca ouvi falar de qualquer pessoa que não as distinguisse.

EDIT: Para lhe dar um exemplo que até já ouviu, a tal palavra "tabaco". Ambos os "a" lhe soam da mesma forma? É que na altura disse que não.


----------



## eckertBR

há algum site na internet que mostre as pronúncias do português em diferentes dialétos? Tais como no português brasileiro e no europeu? 

PS: Acessei um site muito bacana, infelizmente só pude usar umas três vezes que daí bloquearam-o do meu IP... Devia ser algum programa versão tiral... Sei lá!


----------



## Vanda

Eckbert, já olhou nos nossos Recursos no alto da página do fórum português?


----------



## Alandria

Gente, voltando ao ditongo decrescente lisboeta...

De novo lá vou eu pegando uma músiquinha da disney, fazer o quê? Acho uma boa referência! 



Simba pronuncia claramente "estarAI e sentirAI" (Ao teu lado estarei, que orgulho sentirei)
pelo menos é o que soa para os meus ouvidos. 

Acho que Kiara canta com o tal "S" beirão, apenas suposição.


----------



## kurumin

_confusão_ [pronúncia estranha, não sei explicar]
_Ao teu lado estarai, que orgulho sentirai_ [ soa como ái, muito mais aberto que a nossa pronúncia de idéia, colméia]
cr'cher
_situaçóinx_ [ditongo aberto]
_enquanto viver's aqui, vai ser __asì_ [desnasalização}


----------



## MOC

Apesar de eu não dizer nem de perto como a pronúncia desse video que me parece até exagerada, eu ouço "sentirâi" e existe uma diferença enorme entre esse "a" e o "á" de "sai", "saco", "tacho". 
Exemplos de pronúncias de palavras que usam ambos os fonemas: 
tabaco = "t*â*b*á*cu"
pacato = "p*â*c*á*tu"
a letra "h" = "*â*g*á*" 

A pronúncia de crescer acho que é mais ou menos essa e é aproximadamente a minha, ainda que eu acho que leia o último "c".

O que chama "x" no fim da palavra situações nao é o mesmo que x. A maioria dos estrangeiros que recebo em casa têm tendência a apontar o mesmo mas não pensei que no Brasil não se detectasse a diferença. Um é o som de "s" em fim de sílaba, e o outro o som de "x" ou "ch". Se for à página que o Outsider forneceu, vai ver a diferença entre os 2. É impossível que ache que é o mesmo som.

Quanto ao "ó" que diz, tal como no caso do "á" que diz, volto sinceramente a não perceber. Eu ouço claramente "ô". O tal acento circunflexo que ouço em quase tudo o que é português do sul.

"ó" existe em "pó", "pão de ló", "António" (em Portugal é assim mesmo), 

O resto parece-me que será mais ou menos isso.


----------



## Chriszinho85

Interessante o vídeo...parece que Kiara não nasaliza muito as vogais nasais, como nas palavras “quem,” “coração” e “razão.”  É só impressão minha ou alguém mais reparou isso?


----------



## Alandria

Em questão de "ouvido", vou ter que concordar com Kurumin, quando o assunto é ouvido, algumas coisas se tornam subjetivas. 



			
				Chriszinho85 said:
			
		

> Interessante o vídeo...parece que Kiara não nasaliza muito as vogais nasais, como nas palavras “quem,” “coração” e “razão.” É só impressão minha ou alguém mais reparou isso?



Acho que é uma nasal aberta, é como eu falaria o "a" na frase "um amigo". Ele soa aberto, mas ao mesmo tempo nasal, por causa da palavra "um", isso é armonia nasal. Se não houvesse a palavra "um", ele seria apenas aberto.

Quem realmente não nasaliza o "a" no ditongo "ão" (fazem uma espécie de "@ũ"; *o @ é um schwa*) são os paulistanos e alguns sulistas do Brasil, essa sim me parece uma pronúncia estranhíssima. 

Veja o vídeo da versão brasileira por curiosidade (com certeza Simba é cantado por um sulista, percebo de loooonge):

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c4U4hU7voyM


----------



## MOC

Alandria said:


> Em questão de "ouvido", vou ter que concordar com o Kurumin, quando o assunto é ouvido, algumas coisas se tornam subjetivas.



Essa resposta não é relativa ao meu comentário em relação à acentuação das vogais, espero.


----------



## Alandria

MOC said:


> Essa resposta não é relativa ao meu comentário em relação à acentuação das vogais, espero.



Não, fica frio! ^^


----------



## Chriszinho85

Alandria said:


> Acho que é uma nasal aberta, é como eu falaria o "a" na frase "um amigo". Ele soa aberto, mas ao mesmo tempo nasal, por causa da palavra "um", isso é armonia nasal. Se não houvesse a palavra "um", ele seria apenas aberto.
> 
> Quem realmente não nasaliza o "a" no ditongo "ão" (fazem uma espécie de "@ũ"; *o @ é um schwa*) são os paulistanos e alguns sulistas do Brasil, essa sim me parece uma pronúncia estranhíssima.
> 
> Veja o vídeo da versão brasileira por curiosidade (com certeza Simba é cantado por um sulista, percebo de loooonge):
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c4U4hU7voyM


Ahhh..okay.  Acho que entendi.  Obrigado pela resposta, Alandria!


----------



## Outsider

Alandria said:


> Simba pronuncia claramente "estarAI e sentirAI" (Ao teu lado estarei, que orgulho sentirei)
> pelo menos é o que soa para os meus ouvidos.


É impressão sua. Ele diz "estarâi", "sentirâi".



Alandria said:


> Acho que Kiara canta com o tal "S" beirão, apenas suposição.


Não, a dobragem está feita em português europeu "standard", que é o de Lisboa.



kurumin said:


> _Ao teu lado estarai, que orgulho sentirai_ [ soa como ái, muito mais aberto que a nossa pronúncia de idéia, colméia]


Pelo contrário, é mais fechado.



kurumin said:


> _situaçóinx_ [ditongo aberto]


É possível que ele pronuncie o "o" um pouco mais aberto que é normal. Acho que alguns cantores fazem isso.



Chriszinho85 said:


> Interessante o vídeo...parece que Kiara não nasaliza muito as vogais nasais, como nas palavras “quem,” “coração” e “razão.”  É só impressão minha ou alguém mais reparou isso?


Penso que é impressão sua. Provavelmente, o Chris está habituado à fala brasileira, e por isso fica um pouco confundido com a nossa. Os ditongos nasais continuam a ser nasais, mas têm uma qualidade diferente:

Brasil:
-em com *[ê] nasal*
-ão com [â] nasal, mas mais aberto que o português

Portugal:
-em com *[â] nasal* (pronuncia-se como -ãe)
-ão com [â] nasal, mas mais fechado que o brasileiro


----------



## Silvia Mtz

Olá,
Eu como espanhola não tenho dificultade em entender o português, (unicamente aos açorianos, não se incomodem pf). Com o português de Brasil tenho algum, problema sobre tudo com uma colega brasileira do Sul, ela tb acha complicado perceber o meu "portunhol"   Mas quando estive no nordeste foi facilissima a comunicação. 
Estou-me a esforçar ao maximo, mas o meu sotaque segue alí.


----------



## Chriszinho85

Outsider said:


> Penso que é impressão sua. Provavelmente, o Chris está habituado à fala brasileira, e por isso fica um pouco confundido com a nossa.


Ah..okay.  É verdade, estou mais acostumado com a fala brasileira.  Deve ser por isso que me confundi e também porque às vezes ainda tenho dificuldade em distinguir entre os sons. Obrigado pelo esclarecimento.





Outsider said:


> Não, a dobragem está feita em português europeu "standard", que é o de Lisboa.


Pelo que ouvi, o sotaque de Kiara é diferente do de Simba.  Acho que a Alandria estava se referindo ao fato de Kiara não _chiar _no _s_, como nas palavras _nasci_, _destino_, _mas_ e _buscar_.  Ela pronuncia o _s_ como a maioria dos brasileiros, que é sem chiamento. Esse não seria o tal “s” beirão?


----------



## Outsider

Chriszinho85 said:


> Pelo que ouvi, o sotaque de Kiara é diferente do de Simba.  Acho que a Alandria estava se referindo ao fato de Kiara não _chiar _no _s_, como nas palavras _nasci_, _destino_, _mas_ e _buscar_.  Ela pronuncia o _s_ como a maioria dos brasileiros, que é sem chiamento. Esse não seria o tal “s” beirão?


Estive a ouvir outra vez a canção. 

A Kiara é a leoazinha, não é? Eu nunca vi o filme... O que acontece é que ela não tem muitas falas nesta canção. A maior parte do tempo é o Simba que canta. Por isso não há muitos casos em que se possa ver como ela pronuncia os esses. Mesmo assim, há uma parte em que ela canta "mas quem sou eu...?", e aí deve ser claro que ela usa o [sh], ou seja, chia o "s".

As outras palavras não apanhei; eu sou péssimo a entender letras de canções. Mas em todas elas deve haver chiamento.

Não espere ouvir o "s" beirão na dobragem de um filme. Infelizmente, ainda não há muita diversidade de sotaques nesse meio. 

P.S. Não notou a nasalização no refrão, "Somos um, somos um..."?


----------



## Chriszinho85

Outsider said:


> A Kiara é a leoazinha, não é? Eu nunca vi o filme... O que acontece é que ela não tem muitas falas nesta canção. A maior parte do tempo é o Simba que canta. Por isso não há muitos casos em que se possa ver como ela pronuncia os esses. Mesmo assim, há uma parte em que ela canta "mas quem sou eu...?", e aí deve ser claro que ela usa o [sh], ou seja, chia o "s".


Hehe...Ouvi de novo e ainda reparo uma diferença na pronúncia dela do “s.”   E tenho quase certeza que os meus ouvidos não estão me enganando.   Quando o Simba canta, é muito claro para mim que ele chia o "s."





Outsider said:


> As outras palavras não apanhei; eu sou péssimo a entender letras de canções. Mas em todas elas deve haver chiamento.


Ela canta “Filha de um rei nasci, meu destino eu vi, mas quem sou eu, confiar no coração, buscar paz e razão...”  Deve haver chiamento nas palavras _nasci_, _destino,_ _mas_ e _buscar_ mas aos meus ouvidos não há.  Você está ouvindo uma coisa e eu ouvindo outra...haha.  Gostaria de saber o que os outros pensam sobre o assunto porque se a Alandria também reparou uma diferença, a suposição de que a Kiara canta com o “s” beirão deve ter algum fundamento. 


Outsider said:


> P.S. Não notou a nasalização no refrão, "Somos um, somos um..."?


Notei, sim!   No outro _post_ comentei sobre a nasalização da Kiara, que me pareceu mais leve do que estou acostumado a ouvir.


----------



## Mangato

Macunaíma said:


> Outsider, a maioria dos imigrantes brasileiros que vivem em Portugal vêm de contextos como esses aí que você citou, é só tirar suas conclusões por eles.
> 
> 
> 
> Se chama "Paixões Proibidas" . Super cafona, eu sei.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> O que é que é isso, minha gente! Vamos devagar com as generalizações! Isso não é, não pode ser tolerado em lugar nenhum, ou então eu é que vivo em uma realidade paralela, numa outra dimensão do espaço. Isso não é "marcado", isso é um escândalo! Tudo bem que um camponês analfabeto fale assim, mas alguém que freqüentou os bancos escolares _*escolher*_ falar assim é um absurdo! Isso aí já extrapolou o âmbito onde pode ser considerado um "registro", já está descontextualizado e figura um erro puro e simples. Erro sim, porque não existe contexto em que seja aceitável alguém pós-graduado falar assim.
> 
> Outro dia eu vi o Fernando Henrique Cardoso (cultíssimo) falar em uma entrevista "_eu reconheci ele_". Até aí tudo bem, isso já é aceitável (na fala), mas não sejamos condescendentes ao extremo de admitir erros de concordância primários ou hipócritas de imaginar que isso é democrático. Uma coisas dessas imediatamente lança quem fala na categoria dos ignorantes aos olhos de qualquer um. Vai dizer que não é?
> 
> P.S. : Obrigado por ter me ensinado a usar os_ multi-quotes_, Vanda!


 
Eu som espanhol e moro perto de Portugal, quase na fronteira Norte. Entendo muito melhor o portugues do Brasil. A fonetica do prtugues europeo e muito mais complicada. O sotaque brasileiro e mais musicado. Tamben hai diferentes sotaques o Lisboeta e muito complicado para os espaois.


----------



## Alandria

Chriszinho85 said:


> Hehe...Ouvi de novo e ainda reparo uma diferença na pronúncia dela do “s.”   E tenho quase certeza que os meus ouvidos não estão me enganando.   Quando o Simba canta, é muito claro para mim que ele chia o "s."Ela canta “Filha de um rei nasci, meu destino eu vi, mas quem sou eu, confiar no coração, buscar paz e razão...”  Deve haver chiamento nas palavras _nasci_, _destino,_ _mas_ e _buscar_ mas aos meus ouvidos não há.  Você está ouvindo uma coisa e eu ouvindo outra...haha.  Gostaria de saber o que os outros pensam sobre o assunto porque se a Alandria também reparou uma diferença, a suposição de que a Kiara canta com o “s” beirão deve ter algum fundamento.
> Notei, sim!   No outro _post_ comentei sobre a nasalização da Kiara, que me pareceu mais leve do que estou acostumado a ouvir.



Ela realmente fala "s" (não chiado), e não "S"(chiado). Esses sons eu sei distinguir muito bem. 

Quanto ao ditongo "ei" lisboeta, com certeza é uma vogal muito próxima ao "A" aberto, mas não chega a ser aberto, essa vogal equivale ao "a" átono final da maioria dos brasileiros (com exceção de partes do sul onde pode soar aberto).



			
				Outsider said:
			
		

> A Kiara é a leoazinha, não é? Eu nunca vi o filme... O que acontece é que ela não tem muitas falas nesta canção. A maior parte do tempo é o Simba que canta. Por isso não há muitos casos em que se possa ver como ela pronuncia os esses. Mesmo assim, há uma parte em que ela canta "mas quem sou eu...?", e aí deve ser claro que ela usa o [sh], ou seja, chia o "s".



Não, esse "s" dela não é chiado, tenho certeza absoluta.


----------



## Odinh

Mangato said:


> Eu som espanhol e moro perto de Portugal, quase na fronteira Norte. Entendo muito melhor o portugues do Brasil. A fonetica do prtugues europeo e muito mais complicada. O sotaque brasileiro e mais musicado. Tamben hai diferentes sotaques o Lisboeta e muito complicado para os espaois.


 
Pois é, por vezes também julgo entender melhor o espanhol do que o português de Lisboa. A pronúncia fechada das vogais dificulta muito o entendimento.


----------



## Outsider

Alandria said:


> Não, esse "s" dela não é chiado, tenho certeza absoluta.


Está enganada, é chiado.


----------



## bellep

Bom dia a todos:
Esse assunto "diferença entre portugues Brasil x Portugal" me interessa muito. 
Sinto esse contraste diariamente. Sou brasileira e moro na Espanha hà 7 anos e há três meses consegui um trabalho coordenando um projeto em Lisboa, mas continuo morando em terras espanholas. 
Meu problema agora é encontar o tom e a forma de falar e escrever aos portugueses. Sofro um pouco pensando que posso ofender ou dizer algo que possa estragar totalmente as negociações, simplesmente por um problema cultural. Leio e releio os mail mil vezes antes de apertar o "send" mas mesmo assim fico sem resposta de muitos (muitos mesmo), fator que faz aumentar o meu auto-questionamento sobre a efetividade do método de comunicação que estou utilizando.
Depois de ler todas as respostas sobre o uso do você fiquei mais preocupada ainda...também tenho o problema de misturar o espanhol com o portugues, depois de 7 anos tenho um problema tremendo com o uso dos pronomes em portugues porque agora na minha cabeça está mais marcada a lógica do castellano e o resulatdo é um Portuñol confuso. E vejo que os portugueses usam os pronomes de uma maneira mais tradicional e que os brasilerios considerariam antiguada.
Espero opiniões se de verdade as diferenças linguísticas e culturais podem afetar uma negociação de trabalho e se meus e-mails sem resposta são apenas uma casualidade ou se de fato tenho que pensar mais no modo portugues de falar e escrever.
Um abraço e desde já obrigada!!


----------



## Vanda

Bellep, transferi seu post para este tópico para que as respostas sejam mais abrangente , ok?


----------



## Opera fan

Com a possivel excepção do tratamento por "tu" que deveria evitar até o saber aplicar propriamente, tudo o resto vem com o tempo, e evidentemente também com um pouco de sorte. Quem é competente no que faz, tarde ou cedo consegue o que deseja. Não desespere - o Diabo não está sempre atrás da porta! Mas também é bom lembrar a taxa de desemprego existente em Portugal.

Esqueci-me de acrescentar que talvez os seus e-mails sejam demasiadamente longos, ou muito curtos. Seja directa no que quere dizer, sem muitos floreados - a pessoa que os for ler pode estar sobrecarregada de trabalho e não reparar em algum ponto importante.


----------



## bellep

Obrigada por sua opinião Opera fan, muito útil e motivadora. Estou conciente de todas as dificuldades economicas que Portugal enfrenta, assim como noto que, infelizmente, os portugueses estão com a auto-estima um pouco tocada no meio de tanta crise. Talvez seja isso, um problema social e não linguistico. 
Um abraço e outra vez obrigada!!


----------



## asmborges

Olá Bellep,

Como brasileiro seguem algumas dicas para que você possa tentar escrever de acordo com a norma portuguesa:

1 - Depois do verbo "Estar" não use gerúndio. Ex: Estou cantando --> estou a cantar. E dessa forma, "estive a falar", "estavam a perguntar", etc.

2 - Deixe todas aquelas letras que nós tiramos das palavras por não serem pronunciadas, porque eles ainda as utilizam. Tente usar o espanhol para lembrar se a palavra tem ou não aquele "C" ou "P" mudo, como "*Director*" ou "*Óptimo*". Alguns exemplos do seu post anterior: projeCto, faCtor, efeCtividade, afeCtar, faCto. Os portugueses também não as pronunciam, mas as mantêm na forma escrita. Qualquer dúvida, consulte *sempre* este dicionário:
http://www.priberam.pt/dlpo/dlpo.aspx

3 - Cuidado com a colocação dos pronomes, esta é uma das principais diferenças das duas normas. Na norma brasileira é correto dizer "eu te amo", "eu me chamo". Na portuguesa seria: "eu amo-te", "eu chamo-me". Mas por outro lado os portugueses diriam "não te amo", "não me chamo". Porquê? Porque várias palavras "atraem" na visão da norma portuguesa os pronomes para a frente, como por exemplo *não, nunca, jamais, só, já* e várias outras. São várias regras e esta parte você vai ter que pesquisar E ESTUDAR porque é bem diferente do que estamos acostumados, mas muito importante.

4 - As formas de tratamento. Às vezes usar só "Sr." não é suficiente, é preciso usar "Sr. Dr.", "Sr. Eng.", "Sr. Director", "Vossa Excelência", etc. A palavra "Prezado" não é utilizada em Portugal, pelo o que eu saiba. Este tópico é beeeeeeem complicado, dá pano para manga, sugiro estudar também ou tentar conversar com algum português para que lhe expliquem melhor, porque é basicamente uma questão cultural.

Bem, é isso, boa sorte!

Outra dica: compre revistas e jornais portugueses e marque com uma caneta todas as palavras ou expressões que achar diferentes. Procure no dicionário Priberam on-line que eu menciono acima os significados. Em boas bancas de revistas aqui na Espanha é possível encontrar jornais portugueses, nem que seja de futebol como "A Bola".


----------



## Opera fan

Não me lembro de ter jamais usado "Vossa Excelência" para ninguém. Teria de estar a falar com alguém de *muito muito alto* nível social para o termo ser justificado.
Contudo, nós, como clientes duma casa comercial, somos por vezes  tratados por V. Exa. pelos empregados da mesma - é simplesmente um acto normal de cortesia que nem sequer notamos.


----------



## asmborges

Eu não disse que "Vossa Excelência" seja usado em conversas, não coloquei o contexto dos exemplos que eu dei por serem um tema muuuuito extenso. Mas sei que essa expressão é usada como forma de tratar aos clientes em cartas comerciais. Por exemplo, o Banco ABC manda uma carta ao cliente e põe "V. Exa. Fulano de Tal".


----------



## MOC

bellep, leia as sugestões que o asmborges colocou. Parece-me que lhe poderão vir a ser muito úteis.


----------



## bellep

Muito útil suas sugestões asmborges, muito obrigada!! O melhor de tudo é saber que não estou só nesse dilema!

Um abraço a todos e até breve!


----------



## MOC

Desculpem estar a despertar uma vez mais este tópico , mas surgiu-me uma dúvida em relação à pronunciação do Português europeu (o meu), uma vez mais. É uma dúvida que de certeza pode ser retirada rapidamente. Com a palavra "ninguém" por exemplo, eu cheguei à conclusão que digo "ninguãe", isto é com exactamente a mesma terminação com que digo mãe. Isto tem (tãe  ) a ver com o mesmo fenómeno que leva a que "senha" e "sanha" soem ao mesmo na minha forma de falar?


----------



## Outsider

Sim, acho que é o mesmo fenómeno. O que acontece é que a vogal "ê" se tornou em "â" (possivelmente nasal) quando é acentuada e vem antes de uma consoante palatal. As consoantes palatais do português são "lh", "nh", "x/ch" e "j/g". A semivogal "i" ("y") também é, do ponto de vista fonético, uma consoante palatal. É por isso que tem:

_senha_ pronunciado "sânha", como _sanha_;
_venha_ pronunciado "vânha";
_velha_ pronunciado "vâlha";
_veja_ pronunciado "vâ(i)ja";
_ninguém_ [_-ém_ = ditongo nasal "êi"; uso o sublinhado para representar a nasalização] pronunciado "ningãe" ["âi"], a rimar com "mãe";

no centro de Portugal.


----------



## wolfceltic

Eu tenho dificuldade de entender um português falando sim. Aconselho a todos os brasileiros a escutar a entrevista de Carlos Figueiras no YouTube. Ele é um rapaz galego do MDL (Movimento de Defesa da Língua) e fala, naturalmente em galego. Como sou novo aqui ainda não posso colocar link's por isso vão ao YouTube e digitem "Carlos Figueiras". É uma entrevista de 12 minutos. Escutem como o galego dele é claro como o nosso galego (português).


----------



## Vanda

Bem-vindo aos fóruns, Wolfceltic, 

Ainda bem que você ainda não pode colocar _links_, pois o _link _que você mencionou pode infringir a regra de direitos autorais.  (Todas as regras aqui).

Para todos os_ foreros_, algo a respeito do assunto.


----------



## edupa

wolfceltic said:


> Eu tenho dificuldade de entender um português falando sim. Aconselho a todos os brasileiros a escutar a entrevista de Carlos Figueiras no YouTube. Ele é um rapaz galego do MDL (Movimento de Defesa da Língua) e fala, naturalmente em galego. Como sou novo aqui ainda não posso colocar link's por isso vão ao YouTube e digitem "Carlos Figueiras". É uma entrevista de 12 minutos. Escutem como o galego dele é claro como o nosso galego (português).


 

Entendo MUITO melhor o galego do Carlos do que quase sempre o próprio português lusitano.

Muito interessante!

Abraços


----------



## Odinh

^ Realmente, o galego falado por esse rapaz é bem mais compreensível do que o sotaque lisboeta. Aliás, a não ser, em princípio, pela velocidade com que ele fala, não tive problema algum em compreendê-lo.


----------



## MOC

Eu tampouco tenho qualquer dificuldade em entender qualquer palavra que ele diz, e até me causará estranheza se houver pessoas cujo idioma nativo seja o português a não o entender, ainda para mais quando ele tem um sotaque tão suave (contrariamente a algumas pessoas mais idosas).

Pergunto aos brasileiros o que o torna mais fácil de entender do que lisboetas. É a abertura das vogais?


----------



## Alandria

MOC said:


> Eu tampouco tenho qualquer dificuldade em entender qualquer palavra que ele diz, e até me causará estranheza se houver pessoas cujo idioma nativo seja o português a não o entender, ainda para mais quando ele tem um sotaque tão suave (contrariamente a algumas pessoas mais idosas).
> 
> Pergunto aos brasileiros o que o torna mais fácil de entender do que lisboetas. É a abertura das vogais?



Sim, eu diria vogais bem pronunciadas do que "abertura das vogais". Mas claro, isso é só a minha opinião. 

Acho que é porque vocês portugueses consideram, no geral, sons como "ê" (*e*le)  e "ô" (p*o*uco) abertos, certo? Enquanto pra nós brasileiros, sons abertos só mesmo o "ó" e o "é".


----------



## wolfceltic

Xiii...nem li essas regras...nem pensei que um simples link poderia infringir alguma regra...valeu pelo toque Vanda. ;-)

edupa, eu que agradeço.



Odinh said:


> ^ Realmente, o galego falado por esse rapaz é bem mais compreensível do que o sotaque lisboeta. Aliás, a não ser, em princípio, pela velocidade com que ele fala, não tive problema algum em compreendê-lo.


 

Pois é, se pode perceber como os galegos abrem as vogais como nós brasileiros e como o português arcaizante (no bom sentido) que nós falamos está tão ligado ao idioma falado na Galiza (refiro-me ao galego sem castelhanismos).


----------



## Outsider

Alandria said:


> Acho que é porque vocês portugueses consideram, no geral, sons como "ê" (*e*le)  e "ô" (p*o*uco) abertos, certo?


Não, vogais abertas são "é" e "ó".


----------



## Alandria

Outsider said:


> Não, vogais abertas são "é" e "ó".


 
Eu sei disso, mas vocês costumam a associar essas vogais como se fossem abertas, eu já notei isso em todos os fórums de língua poruguesa que participei. Principalmente se levar em conta as pretônicas, as nossas são "ê", "ô" e "a", a de vocês "-i-", "u" e "â". Querendo ou não "ê" e "ô", "a" são mais abertos que "-i-", "u" e "â".

Acabei de falar com um amigo meu português no msn e ele disse que há um "r" em Portugal muito parecido - longe de ser igual - com o retroflexo do Brasil e dizia que era no norte de Portugal. Se algum português puder me confirmar, eu agradeceria.


----------



## Eloy1988

Quais sao as peculiaridades (vocabulário, sotaque, gramática...) da fala dum tio o duma "tia de Cascais"?
Muito obrigado


----------



## Vanda

Nota: Juntei sua pergunta à longa discussão já existente sobre os sotaques e características do português europeu.


----------



## Outsider

Bom, uma delas é tratar toda a gente por "você", incluindo o caniche. 

P.S. Para ver uma boa caricatura das "tias", procure "Super Tia" na Net.


----------



## jldrechsler

Eu consigo entender bem, desde que a fala não seja muito depressa. A diferença na entonação (mais frasal, menos silábica) me confunde um pouco. Por viver no Rio Grande do Sul, estou muito mais acostumado com o sotaque dos uruguaios do que dos portugueses.


----------



## Eloy1988

Outsider, podes dar-me o link exacto dalguma página web? Eu procurei mas nao achei nada.
Obrigadinho


----------



## Outsider

Para evitar problemas com direitos de autor, respondi ao Eloy por mensagem particular.


----------



## xiskxisk

MOC said:


> O único lugar em Portugal onde é possivel (e não será sempre) ouvir têbák é na Madeira. Outro sítio onde se pronunciará sem o "o" final (ou com o "o" meio apagado) é no Algarve onde será tâbák. Na grande maioria do restante Portugal (excepto dialectos muito localizados) será tâbácu. O facto de o "a" não ser sempre "á", não significa que ele não esteja lá.
> 
> EDIT: E neste caso, já ouvi e ouço perfeitamente "tâbácu".


Os Portugueses "sofrem" muito disto: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Phonemic_restoration_effect



Outsider said:


> Segundo o sítio do Instituto Camões, é no norte que se encontra a pronúncia "Janêiro". No Alentejo, claro, é "Janêro", mas em Lisboa é "Janâiro".
> "Janéiro", penso que é uma tentativa de representar a pronúncia lisboeta.


No Norte é JanÉIro, em Lisboa Janâiro, e no Sul Janêiro.

 Nos últimos dois pode acontecer ser pronunciado como Janâro e Janêro, respectivamente.





kurumin said:


> Os próprios portugueses do Norte de Portugal admitem ter dificuldades...porque muitas vezes não entendem se os lisboetas querem dizer
> SEI ou SAI! Uns lisboetas abrem muito â em SEI [sâi], usam uma vogal entre â e á...


Isso é característico das betas de Lisboa. Não é a forma como a maioria dos Lisboetas fala, e muito menos a a norma padrão.



wolfceltic said:


> Pois é, se pode perceber como os galegos abrem as vogais como nós brasileiros e como o português arcaizante (no bom sentido) que nós falamos está tão ligado ao idioma falado na Galiza (refiro-me ao galego sem castelhanismos).


Na realidade o fechamento das vogais é uma característica do Galego, em oposição à abertura do castelhano. O Galego rural soa muito mais como o Português lusitano.

Vejam no Youtube: *CRTVG Ben Falado: A Picota. Mazaricos* e *Bem Falado - Como falam no Gerês?*.


----------



## checo-tuga

Aqui vai o meu contributo:

Nós Portugueses, no geral, entendemos bem os Brasileiros. Há um montão de novelas Brasileiras a passar nos nossos canais televisivos, e há bastantes Brasileiros a viver no nosso pequeno país! Cada vez que falo com os meus clientes no Brasil, ficam admirados como é que eu os entendo tão bem, e eles não me conseguem entender!


----------



## dangliatica

Eu não acho difícil entender os portugueses. Nasci no Rio e além dos portugueses da família, havia muitos lusitanos por lá. Em Portugal também não tive dificuldades. Assisto com alguma frequência aos programas portugueses e os profissionais da televisão pronunciam com boa dicção, é claro. Evidentemente  muitas vezes o vocabulário nos deixa em dúvida. Tive dificuldade certa vez com umas senhoras de idade oriundas de pequenas aldeias portuguesas. Aí foi complicado! Não entendia quase nada! Tenho a impressão de que no Brasil, de maneira geral, pronunciamos mais claramente e lentamente várias palavras...mas isso é apenas uma impressão pessoal. Também acho que o nosso "chiado" carioca vem dos portugueses e nosso "r" exagerado dos franceses, enquanto boa parte dos paulistanos fala com o sotaque mais "italianado".


----------

